# APR Presents MED17 and EDC17 Port Flashing!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is pleased to announce our world renowned DirectPort Programming (DPP) will be available for nearly all Audi, Volkswagen, Seat, Skoda and other VAG vehicles produced between 2008 to today! Gone are the days where most ECUs need to be removed and opened to install an APR ECU Upgrade. DPP will allow roughly 400 APR dealers across the globe to flash APR ECU Upgrades directly to their client’s MED17.x and EDC17.x ECU over the factory OBD-II diagnostic port with ease. Welcome to a better world of APR ECU tuning. We call it _Performance Without Compromise_!

Not only is APR’s DPP stealthy and less labor intensive, but also allows the release of several highly anticipated APR ECU Upgrades. Customers of the newer flex fuel B8.5 A4 & A5 2.0Ts, various newer 3.0 TDIs and newer TT, CC & Tiguan 2.0Ts will be elated to know APR’s ECU Upgrades will be available shortly. Furthermore, with the ability to distribute ECU Upgrades without requiring new flashing devices, APR’s Calibration Engineers are now able to work on various TDI and newer gasoline models, such the recently released 1.4 TSI.

APR will debut the new DirectPort Programming at H2O International on the weekend of September 26th. Support through APR’s global dealer network will follow starting the week after for applicable platforms. All mentioned previously unsupported ECUs will also be supported at the show*.

*Currently released Bosch MED17.x and EDC17.x ECU upgrades applicable to this release:*


1.4 Turbo (Ex. A1)
1.4 Twincharger (Ex. MKV Polo)
1.8T EA888 Gen 1 Transverse (Ex. MK2 A3)
1.8T EA888 Gen 1 Longitudinal (Ex. B8 A4)
2.0T EA888 Gen 1 Transverse (Ex. MK6 GTI)
2.0T EA888 Gen 1 Longitudinal (Ex. Amarok)
2.0T EA888 Gen 2 Transverse (Ex. MKII TT)
2.0T EA888 Gen 2 Longitudinal (Ex B8 A4)
2.0 TDI CR Transverse (Ex. MK6 Golf)
2.0 TDI CR Longitudinal (Ex. B8 A4)
2.0 TDI CR Biturbo (Ex. Amarok)
3.0 TDI CR (Ex. C7 A6)
3.0 TDI CR Biturbo (Ex. SQ5)
3.6L FSI VR6 (Ex. C7 Passat)
4.0 TFSI (Ex. RS7)
4.2L FSI V8 (Ex. RS5)

*Previously unsupported models:*


Late model 2.0 TSI CC and Tiguan
Late model 2.0 TFSI TT
Late model 2.0 TFSI B8.5 A4 and A5
Late model TDI models

_**Please note:* there are numerous ECU box codes and revisions. During the H2Oi release, some will not be available. ECUs not currently available will need to be extracted and then will be made available at an APR dealer upon release._


----------

